# Evinrude etec, black residue @ powerhead/midsection



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

While running back to ramp the other day, we noticed a clanking noise coming from motor. It happened at all RPMs, neutral or in gear. 

Motor was running great, no hiccups.

Upon removing midsection cover, I discovered a ton of black residue where the powerhead meets the midsection and am curious if there may be an exhaust leak causing both the new noise, and the black residue.

Attached are some photos, the video will not upload, so I will post a link

Thoughts??


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Well no help here thats for sure, but I will post the solution.

Turns out the base gasket was compromised. Removed the powerhead, prepped the metal for new gasket. Problem gone.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I run E-Tecs for my guide skiff (and have since 2005).... During that time I've seen every sort of advice given about them (and that's when the actual model and year was given....). Most of the advice I've read about them should have said - get your motor to a competent dealer with a factory trained tech, period....
Lower units on E-Tecs are very standard - hardly different than motors from years ago. The upper end is radically different and specifically meant to be worked on with that motor hooked up to a computer that has the specific year/model software... Glad you sorted out your problem but you can guess how I'd have dealt with it....

Yes, I'm lucky enough to be on BRP's guide program (and I was on OMC's before that...) - but I don't get one freebie and stand in line for all of my motor maintenance, checkbook in hand... Can't say enough good things about them, period.


----------

